# PCGH Extreme: Sehenswerte Digitalfotos der User



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH Extreme: Sehenswerte Digitalfotos der User


----------



## tobi13 (17. Januar 2009)

Sind ja mal richtig geile Bilder. Respekt an alle Fotografen.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (17. Januar 2009)

Jo, wirklich sehr gute Arbeit, sind da einige PRofis dabei?
mfg


----------



## TAZ (17. Januar 2009)

WOW! Bin wirklich beeindruckt von vielen Fotos!


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (17. Januar 2009)

genial was man mit so einer knipse alles anstellen kann .. daumen hoch von mir


----------



## M@tt (17. Januar 2009)

Wirklich Hammerhart 
Mein Favorit Bild Nr. 14 macht sich auch gut als Wallpaper


----------



## Two-Face (17. Januar 2009)

Bild 38 kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor. Das kommt glaub ich wenn man "UFO-Sichtung" in Google-Bilder eingibt.

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://lh3.ggpht.com/_gZ898iz2VQc/R6QDy5gXhQI/AAAAAAAAASM/q1CdeniHDqM/Fault%C3%BCrme2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/r3IEDgekw5t9SxzM9Obb9g&usg=__oX8larZF-87hrx97vgtCMEA-N4Y=&h=1680&w=2238&sz=13&hl=de&start=35&tbnid=0Nyx4tPlMMWDDM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3DUFO-Sichtung%26start%3D18%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D18%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN


----------



## Gast20150401 (17. Januar 2009)

Also an alle User ein dickes Lob von mir.Spitzen gute Aufnahmen.Windows 7 sollte sich mal ein paar davon als Hintergrundbilder runterladen.Der Windows7müll taugt nichts dagegen.


----------



## guna7 (17. Januar 2009)

Geht beim Bild 2 grad ein PC hoch?


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (17. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöne und vorallem klare Bilder. Von mir auch ein dickes Lob an alle Fotografen


----------



## Gast20150401 (17. Januar 2009)

guna7 schrieb:


> Geht beim Bild 2 grad ein PC hoch?



Bild 5 freut sich deswegen.


----------



## fosi1978 (17. Januar 2009)

Schöne Sachen dabei. Respekt.


----------



## pixelflair (18. Januar 2009)

Ist' ne Ehre da drin zu sein & danke fürs Lob xD


----------



## Klausr (18. Januar 2009)

kann mich sky2k4 nur anschliessen-war überrascht das meine Bilder dabei sind und dann noch als aufmacher-danke für die ehre damit hätte ich nie gerechnet


----------



## noxious (20. Januar 2009)

Schöne Bilder

Aber mindestens 2-3 davon kenne ich von Wallpaperseiten.
Entweder wurden die da auch schon hochgeladen oder es hat jemand gepfuscht :/


----------



## dennis1213 (7. Februar 2009)

Super Bilder


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Februar 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bild 38 kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor. Das kommt glaub ich wenn man "UFO-Sichtung" in Google-Bilder eingibt.
> 
> Google-Ergebnis für http://lh3.ggpht.com/_gZ898iz2VQc/R6QDy5gXhQI/AAAAAAAAASM/q1CdeniHDqM/Faultürme2.jpg




Keine Panik, es handelt sich dabei nur um die Faultürme oder auch Eier genannt, in denen sich so mancher in der Kanalisation gelassener Abfall sammelt und gärt. Steht übrigens in Bottrop, wen's interessiert.


----------



## Mufflon (30. März 2009)

BILD 8 die Göltzschtalbrücke^^HIHI wohne gleich daneben cool^^


----------



## madace (7. September 2009)

Ich brauch 'ne neue Kamera. 
Meine alte versinkt in Schamesröte wenn sie diese Bider sieht.


----------



## guntergeh (7. September 2009)

Oh. Fühle mich geehrt.


----------



## Jackhammer (7. September 2009)

Danke!


----------



## kyuss1975 (7. September 2009)

schöne fotos. super wär jetzt noch belichtungsangabe, blende, usw.


----------



## der_yappi (7. September 2009)

kyuss1975 schrieb:


> schöne fotos. super wär jetzt noch belichtungsangabe, blende, usw.


 
Firefox + EXIF Viewer sollte langen (bei den meisten Fotos zumindest)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

2 mal dabei 
Mallorca SW und Irland

Greetz, THX und Glückwunsch an die anderen Fotokollegen! 

MfG Pascal


----------



## NCphalon (7. September 2009)

wurde bild 15 zufällig auf dem bad kreuznacher jahrmarkt geschossen?^^ weil das ding war da auchma^^


----------



## guntergeh (7. September 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> wurde bild 15 zufällig auf dem bad kreuznacher jahrmarkt geschossen?^^ weil das ding war da auchma^^



Ja wurde es


----------



## majorguns (7. September 2009)

Die Bilder von "Guntergeh" ind wirklich genial, aber auch die anderen gefallen mir größtenteils


----------



## pegasus (7. September 2009)

richtig schöne bilder aber bild 6 von Thilo  was soll ich sagen wann kann ich es kaufen würde mir es richtig groß an die wand hängen

MFG


----------



## Rollora (6. Oktober 2012)

Ah wieder mal ein alter Artikel hochgekramt 
Schöne Bilder, schade, ich kann die Bilder nicht in voller Auflösung herunterladen. Früher gings. Neue Version vom Bildbetrachter lässt dies wohl nicht zu, klicke ich aufs vergrößerte Bild rechts kommt die Option "Bild speichern unter" nicht


----------



## Asus4ever (6. Oktober 2012)

Sehen echt Top aus


----------



## IceGamer (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich wüds besser finden, wenn bei diesen erstklassigen Bildern noch ein Aufnahmeort, bzw. eine kleine Beschreibung beigefügt wäre:

Bspw: Foto des Reichtags in Berlin
Das könnte man unter jedes Bild schreiben, würde die Bilder noch wesentlich interessanter machen


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2012)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Ich wüds besser finden, wenn bei diesen erstklassigen Bildern noch ein Aufnahmeort, bzw. eine kleine Beschreibung beigefügt wäre:
> 
> Bspw: Foto des Reichtags in Berlin
> Das könnte man unter jedes Bild schreiben, würde die Bilder noch wesentlich interessanter machen



Ich werds mir für meine Bilder merken 
Wobei es im Di-Thread oft (aber nicht immer) im jeweiligen Post dabei steht.

Meine Grenzbilder sind mit dabei -


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2012)

Oh, ich bin ja auch ein paar Mal dabei .



Rollora schrieb:


> Ah wieder mal ein alter Artikel hochgekramt
> Schöne Bilder, schade, ich kann die Bilder nicht in voller Auflösung herunterladen. Früher gings. Neue Version vom Bildbetrachter lässt dies wohl nicht zu, klicke ich aufs vergrößerte Bild rechts kommt die Option "Bild speichern unter" nicht


 Es steht ja immer drunter, von wem die Bilder sind. Ich denke mal, dass eine PN so manches Tor öffnet .


----------



## Hideout (7. Oktober 2012)

Jede Menge schöne Bilder, freue mich das auch ein paar von mir dabei sind 
Leider hat bei einigen die Qualität stark nachgelassen (durch Neuberechnung?), im Gegensatz zu den Originalbildern im Thread. Schade


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Oktober 2012)

Bild 72 und die danach: Ist das der Landschaftspark in Duisburg? Kommt mir irgendwie so bekannt vor.


----------



## Hideout (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja genau, Nr. 10 und 66 bis 73 sind vom Landschaftspark Duisburg


----------



## Mandavar (7. Oktober 2012)

...mit genialen Werken.

In welcher Hinsicht sind die Werke denn genial? Was haben die Werke denn erfunden?

Oder hat der Redakteur mal eben die deutsche Sprache "um"-erfunden?


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Oktober 2012)

Hideout schrieb:


> Ja genau, Nr. 10 und 66 bis 73 sind vom Landschaftspark Duisburg


 
Wusst ich's doch.  Ist echt 'ne gute Atmosphäre dort nachts.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (7. Oktober 2012)

Juhu, bin auch mehrmals dabei 

Die Fotos sind auch alle aus Duisburg.


----------



## Niza (7. Oktober 2012)

Es sind echt tolle Fotos dabei

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Gast20190124 (2. Dezember 2012)

Sehr Gute Bilder. Wer hat die Lichtgraffitis gemacht? Und mit welcher Kamera?


----------



## Taitan (2. Dezember 2012)

Falls Du mit Lichtgrafittis die Kugeln meinst, die sind von mir. Als Kamera nutze ich eine handelsübliche Einsteigerspiegelreflex (K-x von Pentax). Stativ und Fernauslöser sind Pflicht.


----------



## Gast20190124 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja. die mein ich. Sehr gute Arbeit. ich beschäftige miich auch seit längerem mit dem Thema.


----------



## Mr.Korky (2. Dezember 2012)

respekt


----------



## Taitan (3. Dezember 2012)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ja. die mein ich. Sehr gute Arbeit. ich beschäftige miich auch seit längerem mit dem Thema.



Schwieriger ist es, ein geeignetes Leuchtmittel zu finden. Handelsübliche Taschenlampen sind meist zu dunkel. Besser sind LED Lichterketten, deren Lämpchen zu einem "Kneul" zusammengebunden werden und mit Batterien funktionieren.


----------



## Robonator (20. Januar 2013)

Die Landschaften von Dark-Smoker und Hideout sind der Hammer


----------



## Tiz92 (20. Januar 2013)

Also einige Bilder wirklich WOW


----------



## MonGoLo (20. Januar 2013)

CryEngine3, huh?


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2013)

Is ja sogar eins von mir dabei  Hätte ich nicht gedacht^^


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. Mai 2013)

Das Laternenbild (momentan Bild 9 von 179) ist verdammt göttlich!

Noch besser gefällt mir nur noch das 30.Bild, wobei hier bei allen gilt, dass die nur runtergerechnet SO fantastisch aussehen


----------



## JanHasenbichler (11. Mai 2013)

Bild Nummer 6 mit dem Kohleabbbaugerät gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## willi_vintage (11. Mai 2013)

sind wirklich ein paar ganz tolle Bilder bei. Vor allem jene, bei den die gesamte Szene scharf ist (Lochkamera?)...


----------



## e4syyy (12. Juli 2013)

willi_vintage schrieb:


> sind wirklich ein paar ganz tolle Bilder bei. Vor allem jene, bei den die gesamte Szene scharf ist (Lochkamera?)...


 
Kleine Blende.


----------



## domexxor1337 (12. Juli 2013)

Wirklich fantastische Bilder dabei. Vorallem das mit dem Evo Lancer X im Schnee gefällt mir.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2013)

domexxor1337 schrieb:


> Vorallem das mit dem Evo Lancer X im Schnee gefällt mir.


 
Danke, ich sah nach dem Tag in Oschersleben aus wie nen Schneemann ... Mehr gibts übrigens hier .


----------



## Sixxer (12. Juli 2013)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Ich wüds besser finden, wenn bei diesen erstklassigen Bildern noch ein Aufnahmeort, bzw. eine kleine Beschreibung beigefügt wäre:


Im Falle meines Bildes getan. Im Thread.


----------



## Insider (6. Oktober 2013)

Besonders beeindruckend sind die perfekten rauschfreien Nachtaufnahmen.


----------



## mannefix (6. Oktober 2013)

Mir gefallen die Erdbeeren gut und die Insekten. Schön, dass PCGH sich auch um Fotografen kümmert.


----------



## okeanos7 (6. Oktober 2013)

hat jemand auf bild 9 mein auto fotografiert ?


----------



## Hideout (6. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ist das dein Firmenwagen oder Privatauto? 
Ist vom Red Bull Seifenkistenrennen 2013 in Herten.


----------



## dome001 (7. Oktober 2013)

Juhu Bild 1 so wie 24 und 26 sind von mir hätte ich nicht gedacht das meine auch gezeigt werden


----------



## der_yappi (8. Oktober 2013)

MIch würde mal interessieren WER aus der PCGH Redaktion die Bilder aus dem Thread für die Main aussucht 
Gibts da Infos zu...?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Oktober 2013)

Steht da kein Name dran an dem/den Artikeln? Sollte doch, normalerweise.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2013)

Nee, steht nur "PCGH Redaktion". Tippe aber mal auf Thilo ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Oktober 2013)

Na, dann weiß ich's auch nicht. Hoffen wir mal, dass derjenige sich meldet. Oder du schreibst Stephan an mit der Bitte um Weiterleitung an den entsprechenden.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Oktober 2013)

Besser spät als nie: Für die letzten paar Updates habe ich die Auswahl getroffen, wer den Artikel 2009 erstellt hat, ist allerdings auch für mich nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2013)

Wird also rei im vergeben?
Wer den kürzeren zieht muss / darf sich das "antun"?

Schon mal danke für die Info


----------



## Hideout (18. Oktober 2013)

Wo ist das Problem? Finde ich gut so. Sehr schön.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Finde ich gut so. Sehr schön.



Kein Problem.
Da ich atm nur via App da bin, konnte ich nicht den passenden Smiley setzen


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/72774-naturfotografie-thread.html sehenswert!


----------



## der Ronny (14. Dezember 2013)

Hui, ich bin auch dabei....sehr nett


----------



## bruderbethor (2. März 2014)

wirklich schöne Bilder


----------



## PcGamer512 (3. Mai 2014)

@Update Mai 2014: Foto von totovo   

Kannst du/ jemand mir sagen, wie dieser Ort heißt?
Wäre ein cooler Mountainbikeweg


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> @Update Mai 2014: Foto von totovo
> 
> Kannst du/ jemand mir sagen, wie dieser Ort heißt?
> Wäre ein cooler Mountainbikeweg


 
Das sind die Kernberge in Jena (Thüringen) und ja, da kann man gut mountenbiken, mach ich ja selber da


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (3. Mai 2014)

Hamburg meine neue Heimat  scheene Fotos


----------



## BennoWendt (26. Juli 2014)

ich hab ein paar mal das Vitra in Weil gefunden, aber die Perspektiven sind außergewöhnlich ... ich würde eher das ganze Gebäude fotografieren als nur einzelne Ausschnitte
Aber genau darum fehlt meinen Fotos wohl immer das gewisse etwas   gut gemacht Leute


----------



## o2r_raptor (26. Juli 2014)

echt gigantische bilder dabei!!!


----------



## Goyoma (26. Juli 2014)

Sehr schicke Bilder 

Wirklich gut gelungen!


----------



## Kuomo (27. Juli 2014)

Geile Grafik!  Welches Game ist das?


----------



## danieldaeschle (16. Oktober 2016)

@BennoWendt

Welches Bild ist von der Vitra? Komme auch aus der Gegend


----------



## bruderbethor (7. August 2017)

Ha ich freu mich ... hab heute sogar mal das Titelbild


----------



## Leuenzahn (15. Juni 2019)

Hahaha, Bild 33, das Schaf, zu geil eigentlich... hihihi.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juni 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Hahaha, Bild 33, das Schaf, zu geil eigentlich... hihihi.



Mein irischer Begleiter von Achill Island.
Getauft auf den Namen Séamus und ein Profi vor der Kamera.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Juni 2019)

Das schöne ist ja, man sieht sofort, das Bild ist vom Yappi. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (30. November 2019)

Mein Sonnenuntergang als Teaser und dann noch Séamus als Opener der Galerie


----------

